# Typo3 crop nicht mitten im Wort



## Thomas Darimont (10. März 2005)

Hallo!

Wenn ihr auf eurer Typo3 Seite einen kurzen News-Teaser anzeigen lassen wollt (Beispielsweise die ersten 100 Zeichen) dann sieht man sehr oft, dass die Texte mitten im Wort auf hören.

Dieses "Abschneiden" wird in Typo 3 durch die Funktion crop Beispielsweise an text / html Elementen gelöst. Die crop Funktion nimmt aber auch einen dritten Parameter entgehen mit dem das letzte "Angeschnittene" Wort ausgeblendet werden kann.

Bsp.:

```
page = PAGE
page.typeNum = 0
page.10 = TEXT
page.10.value = HELLO WORLD!
page.10.crop = 7 | ... | 1

page.20 = TEXT
page.20.value = HELLO WORLD!
page.20.crop = 7 | ...
```

Gibt aus:

```
HELLO...HELLO W...
```


HTH,
Gruß Tom


----------

